# could this be from stress?



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

In my opinion, it could be due to stress, definitely


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

I have a cat that litterally explodes hair when we have to "cage" him to go to the vet.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Yes, I have seen that happen to my cats when they are at the vets.


----------

